# Computer Issues



## saffarob (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a windows 7 premium dell laptop model N5110

Processor is Intel (R) Core (TM) i5-241OM [email protected] 2.30Ghz
4GB and 64 bit operating system.

The last few days the computer has been running very slowly and I cant click onto online links, when I do click on an online link it goes straight to an advert.

I have run a scan on security essentials and its was green and protected, I have a run a scan through malware bytes anti malware and nothing came up. I am not sure what is going on because its very annoying not being being able to click on these links that I need to click on.

Please can someone help me get through this as I have tried everything and not sure what to do now.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

This is a classic symptom of malware.

I highly suggest you post to the *Virus & Other Malware Removal* section of our site. There are trained Malware Removal Specialists there who will help clean your computer.

Before you post there though, make sure to read *this*.


----------



## saffarob (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm going to report this thread to an admin/moderator so it can be merged with your new thread or closed, pending their decision.

Note that the initial response to your post in the Virus & Other Malware Removal will be relatively slow. This is because there is only a handful of trained helpers, while there are hundreds of users asking for help. They will get to you, but be please be patient. Usual wait-time is anywhere from 24-72 hours.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Closing thread, please continue thread in the proper malware section: http://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/1103673-cant-click-links-goes-straight.html

Also, please remember that Tech Tips and Reviews is not for asking technical questions but for posting tips and reviews.


----------

